# I would like recording tags.



## Supermike (Jan 18, 2006)

What do I mean by recording tags?

Well, quite often I decide to green light ("keep until I delete") a program after I'm done watching it. Usually because there is some small part of it I want to either take a closer look at, or show to a friend. For example: A 4 second clip on Christopher Walken near my hometown in the newscast, or a really funny commerical. 

Anyway, most of the time I go to clear out old programs and completely forget why I had kept them. So I wish there were a way to tag notes onto programs I've recorded. It could be another item in the menu for each recording. Users could enter notes using the remote and maybe through Tivo Desktop. Eventually I'd like to see them add support for USB keyboards, but that's a separate issue.

And while we're at it. Program bookmarks would be nice. The ability to jump to a very specific spot in a program. That might be a little harder to do with the remote, but again, if I added a note to a program, the note could refere to a bookmark in the show and I can go right to the spot I want to see. So I could for example say to my mother, "Yes the guy in the background of this ad looks like Uncle Lester"

Thoughts?


P.S.
Appologies from the newbie. This should be in the suggestion forum, where I should have looked first since I'll bet someone else had this idea already.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Me too.

Almost the same would be a book mark, where you can tag a point, go elsewhere in the program check something, then go back to where you stopped.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You know if you simply pause the recording at the spot you want to remember the TiVo will return to that spot the next time you play that particular recording.

Dan


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> You know if you simply pause the recording at the spot you want to remember the TiVo will return to that spot the next time you play that particular recording.
> 
> Dan


Yes, but if you want to go to a particular point in the recording repeatedly, you can't


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I'd archive the parts to DVD.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, the originator basically wants chapter stops.

This ability -- being able to save just a part of a recording and/or edit a recording before burning to DVD, is exactly why I bought a non-Tivo hard drive/DVD recorder to use *along* with my Tivos. I'd much prefer the Tivo UI, but these features were worth it for me to deal with the overall worse UI and comparable unreliability.


----------



## bud8man (Feb 13, 2004)

if you had 2 tivos you could pause at the right spot, transfer from the paused location and then delete the original.not clean but....


----------

